# freebsd-update upgrade



## fernandel (Aug 26, 2016)

H!

I am thinking to upgrade FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE to version 11 and as all the time I will use `freebsd-update`. I am using Synth. My question is  it is  correct that after second `freebsd-update install` I should rebuild all ports with Synth, install them and than reboot and run `freebsd-update install` again?

Thank you.



> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of amd64 and i386
> systems running earlier FreeBSD releases.  Systems running earlier
> FreeBSD releases can upgrade as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 26, 2016)

I updated yesterday from 10.3-p7 to 11-RC2.
After the last `freebsd-update install`, I'm reinstalling all my ports, because I have problems with Xorg.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Aug 26, 2016)

joneum said:


> After the last  freebsd-update install, I'm reinstalling all my ports, because I have problems with Xorg.



https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handboo...freebsdupdate.html#freebsdupdate-portsrebuild


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 28, 2016)

In place of `portmaster -af`, I recommend this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51210/


----------



## marino (Aug 29, 2016)

fernandel said:


> H!
> 
> I am thinking to upgrade FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE to version 11 and as all the time I will use `freebsd-update`. I am using Synth. My question is  it is  correct that after second `freebsd-update install` I should rebuild all ports with Synth, install them and than reboot and run `freebsd-update install` again?



that's essentially what I did except that I just used the prebuilt binaries from FreeBSD.
However, if you want to use synth to build everything from scratch, you'll should be able to still use the existing synth to build the packages, then remove everything with `pkg delete -af` and reinstall with `pkg ins -r Synth `cat my-port-list``.  That should work.


----------



## xtaz (Aug 29, 2016)

The way I did it was with a source upgrade to 11. I did every part of the process except for the final `make delete-old-libs` so this still allowed most of the installed packages to continue to work because the shared libs from 10 were still there. I believe that using `freebsd-update` that this step happens when you run it for the 3rd time during a major version update? After I had succesfully updated to 11 I then ran the following commands:


```
rm /var/synth/live_packages/All/* /var/synth/live_packages/Latest/*
pkg-static delete pkg synth
pkg-static install -r FreeBSD -f pkg synth
synth prepare-system
pkg upgrade -r Synth -f
shutdown -r now
cd /usr/src && make delete-old-libs
```

This might be overkill. I guess `synth` would probably have rebuilt everything automatically anyway as the release had changed but I figured that would make sure! It seemed to work fine anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2016)

You can install misc/compat10x as a temporary solution until you can get everything rebuild.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 16, 2016)

marino@ said:


> that's essentially what I did except that I just used the prebuilt binaries from FreeBSD.
> However, if you want to use synth to build everything from scratch, you'll should be able to still use the existing synth to build the packages, then remove everything with `pkg delete -af` and reinstall with `pkg ins -r Synth `cat my-port-list``.  That should work.


I did...
I started yesterday and today was done, 1440 ports and on the end I got:

```
raised ADA.IO_EXCEPTIONS.NAME_ERROR:
unknown directory "All"
```

I don't know what happened because during Synth run I did check logs and directory All and packages were there.
Any idea, please?
Thank you.

P.S.

I did run again `synth status` and I got 14440 port to build and all are "N"


----------



## marino (Oct 16, 2016)

no idea.  try `synth rebuild-repository` if all the packages are present.


----------



## kpa (Oct 16, 2016)

"Unknown directory All", that suggests that All directory of a package repository is not filtered out as it should be.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 16, 2016)

I did rebuild Synth with make and than `synth status` and Synth rebuild pkg and it shows me as I wrote in the previous post 1440 N ports for rebuild.
And I have directory /var/synth/live_packages/All and also/Latest. And now is there build pkg package.
I will run again `synth upgrade-system` and I hope will be okay. Thank you.


----------



## marino (Oct 16, 2016)

your description doesn't make too much sense.
If 1440 ports were really built, it wouldn't try to build them again.

maybe you're having some sort of filesystem problem.  The "All" directory is automatically created if needed so it should never be missing.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 18, 2016)

It was my mistake: I thought that I have the past pkg and after manually update it works without problems and like changes in Synth. Thank you, Marino.


----------

